# Calling All "Sword of Truth" fans!



## Clark Kent (Sep 23, 2008)

*Calling All "Sword of Truth" fans!
By unowhoandwhy - 09-23-2008 12:40 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Has anyone else heard about the series they are making based on Terry Goodkind's _Sword of Truth_ series?! I just read about it on Gateworld. I haven't had time to check out the official site at http://www.legendoftheseeker.com/ but hopefully they don't screw it up the way they did the other book about a Seeker (ie: The Dark Is Rising!).


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Kreth (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm planning to check this out. Hopefully Goodkind's involvement will the story somewhat true to the books...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 27, 2008)

This could be a good series if they do not play with it to much and try to stay somewhere near the original story line


----------



## Kreth (Nov 18, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> This could be a good series if they do not play with it to much and try to stay somewhere near the original story line


Has anyone been watching this? They've veered away from the plotlines in the books, although they. Some quibbles:
Richard memorized the Book of Counted Shadows as a boy, before it was destroyed. His knowledge of the book is a critical story element. How will they resolve this?
I think it's amusing that the actor playing Darken Rahl, played Haldir in LOTR (with blond hair), and now they have him playing Rahl with black hair, when he should be blond.
Richard is supposed to be huge. Until he runs into the quad at the beginning of the story, he's never seen anyone bigger than himself.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 18, 2008)

It could end up better than the books, at least the last few.  They could keep out the Ayn Randian-soliloquoys on the glories of libertarian capitalism and the evil of communism.  Goodkind needs to learn to be more subtle with his preaching.  And to actually finish a storyline instead of having a procession of "No wait, the REAL evil is this!" twists.


----------

